# Pink Tinted RAW files



## raventepes (Oct 17, 2013)

Has anyone ever come across a problem with pink RAW files? A friend of mine uses 2 SL-1's, and it happens with both of them. Is there a way to fix the problem?


----------



## tirediron (Oct 17, 2013)

Can you post or link to an example image?  I've never heard of anything like that; any chance he/she has a cheap filter (UV?) on their lens?  Is it an even hue across the whole image?  Does it happen to every image?


----------



## Ysarex (Oct 17, 2013)

A little more info may be helpful like what raw conversion software is being used, but my first assumption would be that the raw conversion software is picking up the white balance/color temp value from the camera and applying that as a default when opening the raw files -- that's standard procedure. It should be possible to change the temp/tint values to remove the pink cast but for future photos check the white balance setting on the camera.

Joe


----------

